# What would a yeast infection look like on a toddler?



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

Would a red vaginal area, and a spotted rash on her labia be enough to convince you?

How can i treat it?

We dont do cow/or goat yogurt because of milk intolerance, and she already eats coconut yogurt just about every day.

I really dont want to take her into the Dr but i dont want to treat it, if there is something else going on and make it worse.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Sounds like it could be a yeast diaper rash, but I wouldn't suspect vaginal yeast infection without discharge. Can happen with potty trained lil girls, too. Have you tried a diaper cream yet? 1/2 cup baking soda in the bath?


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

No, there is no discharge.

She is obviously itchy, becasue she keeps scratching at it. And she said that it burned a little when she peed.

But its really red.....should i take her to the Dr?


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

You can buy canesten/monistat cream OTC if you are sure its yeast, put a little on 2x a day for a few days and it should clear it up. You can have a yeast rash without a vaginal yeast infection. The little spots and burning/itching make me think its yeast.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

If its not yeast then what happens?

I dont think it bacterial, but i could be. She had what looked like ant bites all over her bottom, and it spread to her legs (maybe like 6 at a time at first and then about 15). They look like bug bites, just little raised red bumps. The Demotologist said it was "butt acne" and i used neosporin on it and it went away.

I wonder if the antibiotic cream casue a yeast over growth?


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is a picture of a yeast rash. Antibiotics can cause yeast infections.

http://www.askdrsears.com/images/diaperrashyeast.jpg


----------

